# Homemade delivered raw



## Owl307 (May 5, 2013)

Found a lady today who makes frozen raw meals to deliver to your door! Considering I'm 15 and cant create my own do to restrictions This is the next best option. I brought home some different flavors for Blu to try and and getting ready to send her an email asking about price. Also got some more samples of grain free foods and freeze dried raw to try out ( looking for a food Blu will eat without him wanting something different at every meal.  )  Very excited and cant wait to see if he will eat it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm excited for you! Great! Keep us posted.


----------



## Owl307 (May 5, 2013)

Brodysmom said:


> I'm excited for you! Great! Keep us posted.


Thanks!!! i sent her an email and it would only be 15 dollars a month! AND that INCLUDES DELIVERY!!! so excited!! when me and Blu move out he will get a full raw diet but this will have to do for now  i dont believe it includes bone in this diet so i would have no idea where to get it.. i picked but a freeze dried raw meal from stella and chewy's ( a sample ) and Blu LOVED it ( had bone included in the ingredients ) so we'll see what i end up doing


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Owl307 said:


> Thanks!!! i sent her an email and it would only be 15 dollars a month! AND that INCLUDES DELIVERY!!! so excited!! when me and Blu move out he will get a full raw diet but this will have to do for now  i dont believe it includes bone in this diet so i would have no idea where to get it.. i picked but a freeze dried raw meal from stella and chewy's ( a sample ) and Blu LOVED it ( had bone included in the ingredients ) so we'll see what i end up doing


That is amazing! I'm so excited for you


----------

